# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Charlotte 8/15 & 16



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

CDF will be vending at Repticon Charlotte 8/15 & 16.
We will have the following available.
UE southern variabilis 4 @ $65.00 each
Vents 2 @ $50.00 each
1 male cristobal $110.00
1 male Eldorado @ $110.00
Probable pair of blue jeans $240.00
Probable pair of orange bastimentos $240.00
Trio of sub-adult yellow terribilis $210.00
bicolors $40 each
azureus $35-$90
leucamelas adults $80.00 each
green & black auratus adults $70.00 each
citronella adults $70.00 each
proven pair of blue & black auratus $180.00
New & used vivariums $35-$240.00
many viv building supplies
FF culturing kits


----------

